# Golden Malawi - Right Got Pictures now



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Golden Malawi - Right Got Pictures now

Ok Guys what is the name of this fish, sorry for the quality but it wouldnt
stay still for a second.

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/th_Picture051.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/th_Picture048.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/th_Picture040.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/th_Picture039.jpg

Cheers

Leon


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hmm, it looks like a red devil to me.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Hard to say with those little pics, but it's definitely a Malawian mbuna type. (not even close to a red devil  )


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha sorry! yes, the pics are small and my eyes are bad too! ( as you can tell)


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah, they were a bit s**te, lets try this then 

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture051.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture048.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture040.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture039.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture034.jpg

Also it has very light blue spots on its dorsal fin and gills


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Lets try that again shall we AAARRGGGHHH

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/?action=view&current=Picture051.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/?action=view&current=Picture048.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/?action=view&current=Picture040.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/?action=view&current=Picture039.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/?action=view&current=Picture034.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

is that white on the top fin or is that just my eyes again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

try this link http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.cgi?db=fresh&uid=default&ID=0314&view_records=1


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

this might be it, someone has suggested to me it might be a Peacock of some discription though


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> try this link http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.cgi?db=fresh&uid=default&ID=0314&view_records=1



Nope, not a leleupi at all. It's definitely Malawian, but it looks "off" to me somehow. It is possible that it's a cross of some sort.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

When I googled on "Golden Malawi" it comes up with Melanochromis auratus. It's definitely not that fish either.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hybrid? maybe


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I would have to guess a Red Zebra X some sort of peacock (likely a fish from the A. stuartgranti complex... One of the yellow ones...)


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1315

Found him guys

Ta 
Leon


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

congrats, im glad you finally found him!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

malawi for me is correct.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Right then, here we go. took alot of real patience.
What do you think.

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture011.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture010.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture009.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture008.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture007.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture006.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture005.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture004.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture003.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture002.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture001.jpg

This took me ages

Cheers in advance

Leon


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would like to see your pics but unfortunatly the links dont work.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Links don't work for me either....


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

*Golden Malawi*

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture011.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture010.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture009.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture008.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture007.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture006.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture005.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture004.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture003.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture002.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongre...=Picture001.jpg


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

what is wrong with this site, i posted these on another and they worked fine
GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know:help: :chair:


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture011.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture010.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture009.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture008.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture007.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture006.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture005.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture004.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture003.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture002.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/leongreenway/Picture001.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice, but I think the moments past now. LOL


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

He seems very well fed.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

malawi4me2 said:


> I would have to guess a Red Zebra X some sort of peacock (likely a fish from the A. stuartgranti complex... One of the yellow ones...)


I agree, looks to be mostly Estherae though, doesn't appear to have been line bred to look like a the Golden peacock hybrid.


----------

